# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  firefish

## lost

here is my latest  acquisition20150505_193444.jpg my son brought it for me :Big Grin:

----------


## Gary R

They are a nice fish Dave 

I'm liking the corals I can see in the back ground as well  :Smile:

----------

*lost* (07-05-2015)

----------


## lost

> They are a nice fish Dave 
> 
> I'm liking the corals I can see in the back ground as well


Which ones are you on about ?

----------


## Gary R

They all look nice  :lol:  but was looking to the right which look like Starburst Polyps

----------


## lost

> They all look nice  but was looking to the right which look like Starburst Polyps


Nope not got any of them  :lol:

----------


## Gary R

must be my eyes  :lol:

----------


## lost

> must be my eyes


Again  :pmsl:

----------

